# Niedrige Ping bei FIFA 2005



## manumerten (21. Oktober 2004)

*Niedrige Ping bei Online-Games*

Moin moin
also ich hab da mal ne frage.
Ich hab andauernd nen total schlechten Ping bei Online-Games (in letzter Zeit FIFA 2005) obwohl ich DSL 1500 habe!
Der Ping ist immer so um die 150-250 rum, was ja schon schlecht ist! Wenns schlecht kommt auch schonmal so um die 350   
Kann mir jdm helfen, wie ich dne Ping runter krieg?
Ich bin auch der einzige hier im Haushalt der das DSL nutzt und so war ich ALLEINE im Online-Modus udn keienr war sonst noch in der Verbindung

Das spiel ruckelt auch ziemlich wenn ich gegen Kumpels spiele 

Kann mir da jdm. helfen?

thx im Vorraus

mfg manumerten


----------



## KristophS (21. Oktober 2004)

Ein paar Informationen waeren sicher nicht schlecht.
Benutzt du einen Router,welches Windows etc.


----------



## manumerten (21. Oktober 2004)

Also!

System:

AMD Athlon XP 2800+, 256 DDR-Ram, 120 GB Festplatte, Windows XP Media Center SP 1,
Router (T-Sinus 154 Data) jo, wenn sonst nochwas gebraucht wird an Infos, poste ich rein...


----------



## manumerten (21. Oktober 2004)

Hilfe, wieos hilft mir keienr 

BITTÖÖÖÖÖ


----------



## xCondoRx (27. Oktober 2004)

Hol dir Fathpath


----------



## manumerten (27. Oktober 2004)

Hab ich eben auch erfahren.
Damitz würd ich sagen 

thread closed


----------



## Radhad (28. Oktober 2004)

Fastpath drückt den ping von 70 ms auf 40 ms, im Normalfall!

Ich hatte pings von 1000 ms als mein DSL Modem einen Defekt hatte (jetzt bin ich von T-DSL auf Q-DSL umgestiegen und habe Pings um die 15 ms). Vielleicht mal Modem von nem Freund testen?


MfG Radhad


----------



## xCondoRx (12. November 2004)

Radhad hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Fastpath drückt den ping von 70 ms auf 40 ms, im Normalfall!


Kommt auf den Provider an.. Ich bekomme vom Provider einen Ping von unter 10ms garantiert..


----------



## Konstantin Gross (12. November 2004)

Hallo,
probiere mal folgendes Programm, das hat bei meinem Kumpel über 40 ms gutgemacht:
http://www.wintotal.de/softw/index.php?rb=13&id=1078


----------



## TheNBP (12. November 2004)

xCondoRx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kommt auf den Provider an.. Ich bekomme vom Provider einen Ping von unter 10ms garantiert..


Bei welchem Provider bist Du denn?

Und wie kann er Pings garantieren? Er hat ja keinen Einfluss auf die Geschwindigkeit von Rechnern und Teilen des Internets die ihm nicht gehören...


----------



## manumerten (16. November 2004)

Counterfeit hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> probiere mal folgendes Programm, das hat bei meinem Kumpel über 40 ms gutgemacht:
> http://www.wintotal.de/softw/index.php?rb=13&id=1078


Hehe, wenn mir jetzt noch jdm erklären könnte wie man dat Prg isntalliert, da ich keien große Ahnung von Englisch hab:-D
@TheNBP: Bin bei der Telekom.Ka was die mir gerantieren.Hab aber auch ncoh kein FastPath.Muss ich ncoh machen!


----------

